# IVF children have bigger vocabularies than unplanned babies



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/educationnews/8663105/IVF-children-have-bigger-vocabulary-than-unplanned-babies.html

/links


----------



## gerry42 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi KCat, hope it all goes well, bet your so excited?

This article just caught my eye, and I am so not bragging in anyway as I am not like that, but our 1st I.V.F. DD just got her assessment for going to primary school next month.  It shows at 4 and a half she is apparently as clever as a 6 year old .  Obviously she can't read and write as such but the basics are all there.  Not bad for a little girl that started out in a petri-dish.

Love and best wishes to all those still waiting for their baby's,

Gerry.


----------

